
'Stand with Hong Kong’ shirts handed out before LA Lakers game [video] - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYULtgiC2z8
======
ryan_j_naughton
Article about the Taiwanese American behind the shirts:
[https://laist.com/2019/10/22/hong-kong-protests-staples-
cent...](https://laist.com/2019/10/22/hong-kong-protests-staples-center-nba-
lakers-clippers-t-shirts.php)

Article about a smaller effort at a previous game (300 people):
[https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-
room/news/466555-hun...](https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-
room/news/466555-hundreds-wearing-stand-with-hong-kong-shirts-attend-nba-game-
in)

We need to force the hand of Western companies by making them censor people
until the rest of us rise up and cause them to lose money until they support
free speech. That cost will weigh heavily against the Chinese market and cause
friction in the market. People in China will have to pirate games and that
itself will draw attention to what's happening.

People should also wear uighur detention camp awareness shirts at games. Make
the cost of censorship go up.

It's like when people put nytimes articles on GitHub so that China just had to
DDOS github Bc they couldn't block the site (due to its tech value). [1]

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/31/technology/china-
appears-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/31/technology/china-appears-to-
attack-github-by-diverting-web-traffic.html)

